# Best shot size for squirrel



## mbirdsley

So I stated in another thread that about mid October when the squirrels start packing on the fat I have had what seems like the shot bounced off them. First couple of weeks of the season it doesn't seem like a issue. I have knocked them out of a tree they either run off or I have to finish them off. Rather just kill them the first time. Should I go with bigger shot bbs? I guess I really never put thought into shot size just used what ever was cheaper or had laying around. I am using my 12 gage.


----------



## old professor

mbirdsley said:


> So I stated in another thread that about mid October when the squirrels start packing on the fat I have had what seems like the shot bounced off them. First couple of weeks of the season it doesn't seem like a issue. I have knocked them out of a tree they either run off or I have to finish them off. Rather just kill them the first time. Should I go with bigger shot bbs? I guess I really never put thought into shot size just used what ever was cheaper or had laying around. I am using my 12 gage.


Squirrels have a very thick hide, that seems to get tougher as summer turns into fall and winter. As the season advanced, I would go from size 5 shot to size four shot for squirrel hunting.


----------



## Waif

Sixesare bread and butter ,but yah, fours for later in the season....if choke and range patterning tests prove the pattern density is sufficient at self imposed max. distance.
They do have tough hides sometimes when older. I've had sixes seem more an insult and require additional shot(s). Frown.


----------



## Steiny

.22 rimfire in the head.


----------



## john warren

i always use #4. i find most of the shot passes through and i don't have as much lead in my teeth. 6 will kill them dead too, but stay in the meat too much for my taste. after the leaves drop i go to my .22, and later when it snows i go to my .17 hmr for long shots.


----------



## Shoeman

Squirrels are tough critters


----------



## bearman49709

A long long time ago when I used a shotgun sixes worked fine all season and I don't think they got any tougher over the years.


----------



## mbirdsley

I bought some 6 shot 2 3/4 11/4 oz Remington long range express with high brass. At the suggestion of the guy at the stocking the shot gun shells at cabelas. Didn't see the price untill I checked out and got some sticker shock at the counter of $15.99. But, I guess they arnt skeet loads. Bares in st.charles had some 5 shot I might try after these are gone.


----------



## mbirdsley

bearman49709 said:


> A long long time ago when I used a shotgun sixes worked fine all season and I don't think they got any tougher over the years.


I was useing the cheap skeet/trap 6 shot loads


----------



## Wolverick

I have never noticed them being any tougher. Sounds like the improved sight (leaves coming down) is increasing the range you are shooting at, meaning you are loosing power and shot is spreading out.


----------



## bobberbill

12 ga.? maybe you should pattern it at the distance you're shooting. I pick my squirrels off with my .177 RWS Diana pellet gun.. I miss a lot, too. Makes it fun..


----------



## jrose

12 gauge, 6 shot, high brass. Squirrels are tough! When I was in college, I used all types of ammo- Low brass sixes, 4 and 5 shot, pretty much whatever my dad had to spare. 12 gauge, high brass, 6 shot will role a fox squirrel through the leaves and knock a grey out of the top of the tallest oak!!


----------



## JSBowman

Back when I hunted squirrels with a shotgun, I found that 4s worked best out of my 20g. Now I use a .22lr with CCI 22 Quiet ammo. They don't go into hiding every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## mbirdsley

jrose said:


> 12 gauge, 6 shot, high brass. Squirrels are tough! When I was in college, I used all types of ammo- Low brass sixes, 4 and 5 shot, pretty much whatever my dad had to spare. 12 gauge, high brass, 6 shot will role a fox squirrel through the leaves and knock a grey out of the top of the tallest oak!!


Yeah the low brass six and seven shot is what I have been useing. In September I can kill them dead from 20-25 yards but, once it starts to get latter in the year I can shoot them at same distance and I have to finish them off. But, I have never pattern my gun. I also did get some Remington long range high brass 6 shot. I'm interested to try the Remington's


----------



## mbirdsley

jsbowman said:


> Back when I hunted squirrels with a shotgun, I found that 4s worked best out of my 20g. Now I use a .22lr with CCI 22 Quiet ammo. They don't go into hiding every time you pull the trigger.


I have a .22 and .22 wmr. The .22 is a 1938 wards and western field (mossberg model 27) but, it needs to be restored bought it at a estate sale for 50 bucks. I haven't had time to do it. The .22wmr Is a Henry and I'm afraid to shoot the ammo incase the next panic hits it is already hard to find. I was thinking of getting a .17hmt but, I have been reading it destroys squirrels.


----------



## JSBowman

mbirdsley said:


> I have a .22 and .22 wmr. The .22 is a 1938 wards and western field (mossberg model 27) but, it needs to be restored bought it at a estate sale for 50 bucks. I haven't had time to do it. The .22wmr Is a Henry and I'm afraid to shoot the ammo incase the next panic hits it is already hard to find. I was thinking of getting a .17hmt but, I have been reading it destroys squirrels.


If you shoot them in the head, you don't have to worry about the damage.


----------



## Russ Claybaugh

I use #4 shot in my 410.Works for me.


----------



## dmc1651

As many have said, I've used to do fine with 6 shot. I quit hunting squirrels with a shotgun a long time ago and now my favorite shot size for them is 22 caliber.


----------

